# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Are you single/ in a relationship/ married etc?

## Lost Control Again

Are you single/ in a relationship/ married etc?

single me these days. I hate people telling me what tae dae! it's up tae me what a dae!

----------


## Chopin12

you need to put plural marriage up ^^

----------


## Lost Control Again

> you need to put *plural marriage* up ^^



what the hell's a "plural marriage"?  ::D:

----------


## claire74

> what the hell's a "plural marriage"?



bigamy?

----------


## WintersTale

I'm single.

----------


## Chopin12

plural marriage is having more than one wife, mormon style


but i guess thats covred under "other"

----------


## srschirm

Single...sigh.

----------


## L

Relationship

----------


## Lost Control Again

> *plural marriage is having more than one wife*, mormon style
> 
> 
> but i guess thats covred under "other"



oh right, just as long as I know  ::D:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Long term relationship, 10+ years.  Not ready to do the marriage thing again.

----------


## Otherside

Single.

----------


## Koalafan

Single, and I dont see it changing for a very long time  :Tongue:

----------


## tal

Long-term single.

----------


## James

So very, very single. So single it's not even funny anymore.

----------


## Frogger

Single

----------


## WineKitty

Married, 11 + years.

----------


## whiteman

happily single  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Single, and not looking. Well, I'm looking...at...members of the opposite sex who I happen to find attractive. Ha. But otherwise, it's a great big "no thank you" to the whole relationship business.

----------


## Koalafan

> Single, and not looking. Well, I'm looking...at...members of the opposite sex who I happen to find attractive. Ha. But otherwise, it's a great big "no thank you" to the whole relationship business.



Amen sister!  ::

----------


## The Wanderer

Single and not so much minding it

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I am married

----------


## Ironman

Single

----------


## Yossarian

Longstanding single. I'm used to it.

----------


## Chantellabella

After being married for 30 years, I don't consider myself single. I refer to myself as divorced and free.

----------


## peace

Alone

----------


## huppypuppy

Single at moment - looking at a relationship

----------


## Rawr

Currently single. Relationships are just too 'whatever' for me right now. I get bored in them too easily for some reason.

----------


## Dane

Single, and reasonably happy.

----------


## waldeinsamkeit

Single.
Still not sure if I should just focus on myself for now or still date around.

----------


## life

in a relationship

----------


## toaster little

> Single, and not looking. Well, I'm looking...at...members of the opposite sex who I happen to find attractive. Ha. But otherwise, it's a great big "no thank you" to the whole relationship business.



Me too.  People I've met so far who are single have been fairly rude and selfish.  I'm not gonna put up with their crap just to be in a relationship.

----------


## Sagan

Divorced.

----------


## Stranger

single but okay with it

----------


## onawheel

single and very much not looking. *sighs*.

----------


## Misssy

Yeah and there are a couple of guys at work that I dislike that make me uncomfortable. I just want them to go away. I don't get attention from people that I would actually want to date.

----------


## kc1895

Single and ready to mingle? YES and NO.  ::

----------


## Misssy

yes still single last time I checked.

----------


## Teddy

Single, no-one special in my life to cuddle yet.  ::(:

----------


## meepie

> Single, no-one special in my life to cuddle yet.



Are you sure? I swear you have a fan club:
 :riot:  

... including me  :hearts:

----------


## Trendsetter

in a relationship

----------


## metamorphosis

Single

----------


## Lad

In a relationship but it looks like that won't be the case for much longer, things have gone to [BEEP] the last few months.

----------


## Teddy

::

----------


## Prodigy

Relationshippp

----------


## James

I'm widowed, my gf passed away two years ago.  And I'm still married, legally.  But I'm getting a divorce, so I'm really divorced.  And I may be starting a new relationship, but I'm not sure, things are kind of weird right now.  That's as simple as I can put it.  Somebody just shoot me, please.

----------


## Chloe

Relationship  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Single.

Blah blah forever alone, blah blah miserable. Excuse me whilst I cry into a pint of ice cream.

----------

